# Hello



## Thorhall (Aug 16, 2019)

Going through very hard times I’m my marriage. My wife had an affair and Dday was about 3 weeks ago. There have been ups and downs since then but the other day I made the situation much worse by scaring and putting my hands on my wife. I was arrested and now have a protection order against me. I didn’t punch her or leave any bruises but I become way too intimidating and psychical. I didn’t think I was capable of such behavior. Now my best friend is gone and I feel like I’m drowning.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Crimes of Passion are just that all that boil's down to pain and suffering, let us help you if you can give detailed story we can follow and then advice will be given and it will be up to you to choose what's best for you. Welcome and sorry your here .


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Understand what's happening first. Then start to work on yourself before you take the next step..Your in chaos, only order can help that.




 about 1:30 MARK.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

These things happen.

At this point there is no means of recovery.

Take your punishment, you already have once, from her cheating actions, and now, you will again get re-punished from your own.

Hopefully, you get charged with a misdemeanor domestic violence charge, not a felony charge. 

Get a good lawyer, let him plea deal, telling the court that she cheated and that you reacted badly.

Let the court see that you are remorseful and sorry for getting physical. 
Speak softly, keeping your head down when speaking to the judge. 

The same goes for your own lawyer. Speak quietly to him, he will then look at you more favorably, act more favorably on your behalf.

Much is broken, she broke the marriage, she broke your heart, and you broke any chance at reconciliation.

Live and learn.

All is not lost. You are still alive and viable.

You will recover and find a better life, certainly a better wife. 



KB-


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Thorhall Attacking your wife was a very bad thing to do, but I'm sure you are already aware of this. Incidentally, did your wife goad you into attacking her?

Is this the first time, ever, that you became physical with her?

Do you have any children with her?

You need to take control of this situation, now, with these simple steps:-

1) Seek counselling for your anger issues, now. Have your lawyer tell the police/courts about this.
2)File for divorce.
3) Do NOT be tempted to communicate with your "wife" in any way, save via your lawyer.
4) Get tested for STDs and have the results sent to your wife via your lawyer. There is a twofold purpose, here. a) It protects your health, b) it shows your wife what she did to the marriage and to you.

Do you know her lover/s names/s?

Is this the first time she cheated? If you have children, establishing their DNA might be a wise step if legally permitted.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yes, that where one's journey starts.
Stillsearching,... that is a good start for his day he will need many good days to come and we will be brutally honest in days to come .


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Tilted 1 said:


> Yes, that where one's journey starts.
> Stillsearching,... that is a good start for his day he will need many good days to come and we will be brutally honest in days to come .


And being brutal with a fractured, injured soul works in what way, exactly? 

We do not need brutal honesty. Just honesty.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

MattMatt said:


> Tilted 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that where one's journey starts.
> ...


I stand corrected!! Thank you Matt Matt, l should have said it will seem brutally honest. 

Tilted


----------

